# Essay competition for student



## Serafyma (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi, guys!

*Robot Don Essay Battles Contest: Wrote a good essay? Get an award for it!*

RobotDon.com is sponsoring a scholarship essay contest, open to all high school and college students from anywhere in the world. This is your chance to craft a creative, engaging essay that will grab the judges' attention and win an award.








What will happen after taking part in essay writing contest: 

First, you will be assessed by top online academic paper check service;
Then you get a chance to win a money reward if your writing gets high scores.

Full information here!


----------

